# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  II Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011)

## inform@cción

II SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA“Una mirada integral a un futuro prometedor”   16 y 17 de noviembre de 2011
Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, Lima - Perú. En esta oportunidad contaremos con la participación especial de la *Dra. Carol J. Lovatt,* Profesora de Fisiología Vegetal del Departamento de Botánica de la Universidad de California, Riverside, EE.UU; quien desarrollará las siguientes presentaciones:  *(1)* Entendiendo el comportamiento de los órganos de las plantas de paltos: raíces, follaje, floración, frutos, etc.  *(2)* Regulando la floración, cuaja y desarrollo de la fruta (palta).  Para mayor información, consulte en:  www.sipa.pe www.informaccion.com http://www.facebook.com/pages/AgroFórumpe/314911226810#!/pages/SIPA/212409855437675   Temas similares: XIII SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA (SIUVA 2012) Artículo: SIPA 2011 batió récord de asistencia SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009)

----------

owo

----------


## inform@cción

¿Quieres saber cómo obtener tus propios plantones de palto? No dejes de asistir al SIPA 2011
El Dr. Odilio Duarte PhD - Cum laude- en Ciencias Agrícolas de la Universidad Técnica de Berlín, Alemania, tratará el manejo de Viveros – Tecnología de producción de plantones de paltos.

----------


## inform@cción

El experto en comercialización de palta James C. Donovan de Global Sourcing Mission Produce Inc , EE.UU, ha confirmado su asistencia al SIPA 2011 este 16 y 17 de noviembre. En su presentación se tratará la apertura del mercado americano a la palta peruana: _Llegó la hora de la verdad… El mercado de los Estados Unidos se abrió definitivamente para la palta peruana_

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de SIPA 2011: 
 Atendiendo una sugerencia del propio Jim Donovan de Mission - EEUU; quien había comprometido su participación en el SIPA 2011, para hablar sobre las potencialidades del mercado de los EEUU para la palta peruana, hemos convocado al Señor José Luis Obregón (de nacionalidad mexicana) quien ostenta el cargo de Director Gerente del Hass Avocado Board de los EEUU, para presentar dicho tema que es de gran importancia para los productores y exportadores de palta del país. 
 Con la participación confirmada del Señor Obregón, el SIPA 2011 adquiere un gran valor. El Hass Avocado Board (HAB) constituye la institución más calificada para abordar la temática del mercado de la palta en los EEUU y las estrategias de promoción del consumo de nuestra apreciada fruta en dicho mercado. Y más aún, si se trata de su máximo vocero y representante - como es su propio Director Gerente - el que venga personalmente al SIPA 2011 para hacer la presentación. 
 Una razón más para asistir al evento más importante de la palta en el Perú. 
 Nos vemos entonces en SIPA 2011, el 16 y 17 de noviembre entrante en la Universidad Agraria La Molina.  
 Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## inform@cción

Ya están a la venta los stands para el SIPA 2011... ¡Separen sus sitios con anticipación!

----------


## inform@cción

*DIRECTORIO SIPA 2011* 
Nuestro directorio de auspiciadores se distribuirá gratuitamente entre los 1000 asistentes al Simposio. No te pierdas la oportunidad de promocionar tu empresa. Comunícate con nuestra promotora de ventas: Sandra Maldonado a su correo sm.inform@ccion.com.pe   *Teléf.:* 444 5656 / 241 5192 *Nextel:* 838*8134 / 998388134 / 989192814 / 995199787 *Web:* www.informaccion.com / www.siuva.pe / www.sipa.pe / www.agroforum.pe

----------


## inform@cción

¡Ya tenemos varios stands separados!! _BASF, FERREYROS, AGROMICROBIOTECH, AGROFÓRUM, ADEX Y STOLLER_ ya tienen sus stand para la feria más importante de noviembre, *el SIPA 2011.*   *¡No te demores y separa tu stand YA!!!!*

----------


## inform@cción

Nuevos stands separados. No dejes que tu empresa quede fuera del evento más importante de palta en el Perú *SIPA 2011*. _CORPORACIÓN MISTI, FARMEX, SAFCO, SQM VITAS, HONDA DEL PERÚ, SKC MAQUINARIAS, RED AGRÍCOLA, PORTAL FRUTÍCOLA, FERTITEC, STÉNICA, FULL MAQUINARIA, SISTEMA DE RIEGO INGENIEROS_ son algunos de los que ya separaron su stand. *Apúrate sólo quedan 3 semanas!!!!!*

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Eso de subir de US$85 millones a US$120 millones merece un brindis bien pisquero. Así han crecido nuestras exportaciones de palta frente al año pasado. Es decir, 41%. ¿Y cuánto aumentarán en 2012? Apuesto a que repetimos el plato. Ese será el tema dominante del II Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011), que se realizará en la Universidad Agraria La Molina el 16 y el 17 de noviembre. Los ánimos no pueden estar mejor. La reciente culminación de la engorrosa gestión del Senasa, la Cancillería y Pro Hass, que permitió que –después de 10 largos años– la palta peruana pudiera ingresar al enorme mercado estadounidense sin tratamientos cuarentenarios, ha generado un extraordinario interés entre los palteros del mundo por participar en el encuentro más importante de la palta peruana. Empresarios de EE.UU., México, Europa, Sudáfrica, Chile y, por supuesto Perú, entre otros, han confirmado su participación en el SIPA 2011.  
¡Ahí nos vemos!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Escribo para invitarlos personalmente al II Simposium Internacional de la Palta *(SIPA 2011)* que está organizando la empresa de mi viejito, *inform@cción. * Se trata de un evento muy importante para uno de los principales productos de agroexportación del Perú: la palta, así que es una excelente oportunidad para aprender un poco más sobre este cultivo y sobre las tendencias mundiales de mercado, ya que la reciente apertura del mercado norteamericano para la palta fresca producida en el Perú, abre una enorme ventana de posibilidades a productores, exportadores y empresas proveedoras de insumos y/o servicios relacionados con este cultivo. 
Vienen expertos de distintas partes del mundo, y los cócteles y coffee breaks son ideales para conversar con gente nueva y establecer también nuevos contactos comerciales. El *AgroShow* estará mostrando a las empresas comprometidas e interesadas con este cultivo, así que será una buena ocasión también para revisar lo que las empresas auspiciadoras del sector tienen para ofrecernos. (EL INGRESO AL AGROSHOW ES GRATUITO, PREVIA INSCRIPCIÓN) 
En general, se trata de la "fiesta de la palta", donde peruanos y extranjeros podremos celebrar juntos el éxito que estamos teniendo con esta fruta peruana que cada vez gana más adeptos en todo el mundo. 
Ya saben que voy a estar por allí -si es posible con mi stand- para ver si me cruzo con alguno de los usuarios de este foro para conversar sobre el evento, sobre la palta peruana, sobre el Perú, y sobre cómo se hace para sacarle provecho a AgroFórum.pe. 
Saludos a todos...  *¡Nos vemos en el SIPA 2011! www.sipa.pe*

----------


## inform@cción

Como les habíamos anunciado Schiaffino Gastronómica estará a cargo de nuestros almuerzos en el SIPA 2011. Aquí el menú: *16 de noviembre* Chicha morada Papa a la Huancaína Arroz con pollo Arroz con leche  *17 de noviembre* Chicha morada Causa rellen Asado con puré y arroz Crema volteada  TODO DE LA MEJOR CALIDAD!!!! NO SE LO PIERDAN

----------


## inform@cción

LOGO GASTRONOMICA SCHIAFFINO.jpg   Y como todo no es conocimiento si no también distracción, los cócteles de Schiaffino Gastronómica serán inovidables. Aquí algunos platillos que disfrutaremos en la FIESTA DE LA PALTA:  • Ensalada de amazónica ( Palta Palmitos y vinagreta de cecina) 
• Conchas maca tártara 
• Causitas montadas 
• Palta crujiente con mayonesa de camarón• Brochetas de pollo yakitory 
• Langostinos al panco con salsa agridulce 
• Tequeño de jamón ahumado y queso andino con guacamole  *¡A DISFRUTAR EN EL SIPA 2011!! PROVECHO A TODOS!!!*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ingresos de Camposol se disparan en tercer trimestre de 2011*  _Por un aumento en las ventas de paltas._ 
 La empresa hortofrutícola peruana Camposol reportó un aumento en sus ganancias durante el tercer trimestre de 2011. 
 La compañía registró ventas por US$49.4 millones, obteniendo un crecimiento del 62% en comparación al mismo período del año pasado. Este incremento se debió a un aumento en las ventas de paltas. 
 A través de un comunicado de prensa, Camposol explicó que las condiciones climáticas retrasaron la cosecha de paltas, dando como resultado que más de un 55% de la fruta haya sido cosechada durante el tercer trimestre del año. A esto hay que sumar la apertura del mercado estadounidense para la palta Hass peruana. 
 Al 30 de septiembre, las ventas totales registradas durante los primeros 9 meses del año ascienden a US$115.5 millones en comparación a los US$83.5 millones del mismo período en 2010. 
 Samuel Dyer Coria, CEO de Camposol, comentó que los resultados son reflejo de las inversiones que se han realizado como resultado de “nuestro interés en desarrollar nuestros cultivos de paltas previendo la apertura del mercado estadounidense”.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...estre-de-2011/*

----------


## inform@cción

*“PERÚ ES EL ÚNICO PRODUCTOR DE PALTA QUE CRECE 
VERTIGINOSAMENTE”*  *(Agraria.pe)* Afirmó Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora Inform@cción, quien estimó que en cinco años duplicaremos nuestro volumen de envíos 
“Perú es el único país productor de palta que crece vertiginosamente. Tanto Chile como EE.UU están llegando a un techo, e incluso registran ligeras caídas”, afirmó Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora Inform@cción. Asimismo, estimó que en cinco años duplicaríamos el volumen de nuestros envíos, que suman 80 mil TM en lo que va de 2011 y llegarían a 100 mil TM para el 2012. 
El experto aseguró que el incremento en el valor exportado será similar, e incluso un poco mayor, ya que EE.UU, nuestro nuevo mercado, paga mejores precios. Igualmente, afirmó que en Perú existen entre 10 y 12 mil Has de palto, estimándose para el próximo quinquenio entre 20 y 25 mil Has, ya que se instalarán entre 1 y 2 mil Has anualmente, las cuales se situarán, principalmente, en la costa central, entre Ica y Lambayeque.   *SIPA 2011* 
Es entonces, en este contexto favorable para la palta peruana, que se realizará el II Simposium Internacional de la Palta, SIPA 2011, en la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM), el 16 y 17 de noviembre. El evento contará con la presencia de expositores internacionales, tanto en el ámbito técnico como en el comercial, participando los gerentes de las primeras empresas exportadoras de nuestro país: José Chlimper, de Sociedad Agrícola Drokasa; Rafael Quevedo, de Avo Perú; y, Piero Dyer, de Camposol. 
Asimismo, destaca la visita de Adolfo Ochagavía, presidente del Comité de Palta Hass de Chile, primer país exportador de esta fruta, con 200 mil TM anuales en envíos. “Estamos en camino a superarlos, sólo falta tiempo porque tenemos el conocimiento. Sin embargo, cabe resaltar que la oferta de ambos países es complementaria. Por esta razón, empresarios chilenos han venido para realizar negociaciones. Debemos trabajar juntos para abastecer al mundo los doce meses del año”, aseveró Cillóniz.  *Mercado estadounidense* 
Después de diez años de negociación, logramos ingresar al mercado estadounidense, donde el consumo es importante por la influencia de la gastronomía mejicana y la tendencia a comer saludable. “La cadena subway, por ejemplo, está poniendo a su sándwich palta en vez de mayonesa”, señaló. 
De esta forma, al levantarse la restricción fitosanitaria relacionada con la mosca de la fruta, gracias a la labor del SENASA, ya se han registrado envíos por 9 mil TM este año. “En EE.UU. lo que buscaban eran proteger la producción californiana, con la cual competimos directamente, siendo nosotros más competitivos, tanto en costo como en calidad”, afirmó. 
Otra ventaja del mercado norteamericano es que la demanda es constante, por lo cual los precios no tienen muchas fluctuaciones, a diferencia de Europa, donde sube la cotización al inicio de nuestra temporada, situándose en US$ 2,4 por kg. Sin embargo, al aumentar la oferta peruana, sobre todo, de Camposol, entre junio y julio, puede caer hasta llegar a US$ 1 por kg. 
Asimismo, para Cillóniz, China no es un mercado atractivo porque la palta no está presente en su dieta diaria o en su gastronomía. No obstante, Japón podría tener potencial. 
“Lo sensato es mantener las 50 o 60 mil TM a Europa, es decir, no descuidar este mercado y mantenernos como principales proveedores, por encima de Sudáfrica. Al mismo tiempo, el excedente, que podría llegar a 30 mil TM, se mandaría a EE.UU., pasando a ser el segundo destino de nuestros envíos por encima de España”, aseveró.  *Inversión extranjera* 
Según comentó el experto, aunque todas las agroexportadoras peruanas de palta están interesadas en las tierras de Olmos, destaca como postor en la subasta una empresa mejicana que busca producir en nuestro país. 
“Todas las empresas agroexportadoras vitícolas y palteras chilenas están mirando a Perú, y estos son productores medianos que tienen entre 100 y 300 Has. Por ejemplo, la chilena Frusan, que se especializa en espárragos, está buscando diversificarse en nuestro país con uvas y palta, comprando terrenos en Huarmey e Ica”, afirmó.  *Datos:* 
- La empresa chilena Verfrut ha comprado 1000 Has en Piura, de las cuales 500 Has han sido sembradas con uvas.  
- En el mercado norteamericano, Méjico representa 50% de las importaciones de palta. 
- 90% de la palta se exporta. 
- En lo que va de 2011, hemos duplicado la exportación de palta de 2010,
llegando a US$ 160 millones, y pudiendo alcanzarse US$ 170 millones para fin del año.  *Por: Guillermo Westreicher H.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Pensé que no era necesario hacerlo, pero para aclarar cualquier tipo de duda, quiero contarles que el *II Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011)* es un iniciativa *100% PRIVADA*, que *NO CUENTA CON EL APOYO DE NINGÚN GREMIO* de productores de palta o del sector paltero del Perú; y que más bien se encarga de realizar las labores que algunas "disque instituciones" dejan de hacer por dudosas o cuestionables razones. 
En ese sentido, aclaramos a *TODOS* los posibles interesados -aunque se sobre entiende en el material publicitario- que inform@cción está organizando este evento de manera solitaria, con el apoyo de AgroFórum y todas aquellas empresas auspiciadoras que desean y luchan porque el negocio agroexportador de la palta crezca en el país *¡y así beneficie a MÁS PERUANOS!...* 
Aprovecho también este mensaje para ofrecerle a alguna asociación de pequeños productores de palta del Perú que esté interesada en asistir y participar del evento, un 50% de descuento para que puedan contar con un stand en el AgroShow, y así puedan mostrar su oferta de paltas a los importadores extranjeros que se harán presentes los días del evento para contactarse con posibles productores o exportadores de palta peruana. 
El descuento ofrecido es sólo para usuarios registrados de este foro, así que espero que sea de interés para algunos pequeños productores a los que les gustaría estar presentes en el SIPA 2011 *para aprender más sobre el manejo y comercialización de palta, así como para establecer nuevos contactos comerciales con gente relacionada al sector.* 
Espero le interese a alguien la oferta que he conseguido, para que aquellos pequeños productores que no pueden costear un stand propio, tengan una alternativa para que también puedan formar parte del SIPA 2011... 
Saludos a todos... y nos vemos allí para ver si  alguien me ofrece sus paltas a mí... :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hablando de gremios, una nota de ProHass hecha por Fresh Plaza....  *Perú: Producción de 70,000 toneladas de palta hass de las cuales 446 contenedores se destinaron al Mercado de EU*    En exclusiva Arturo Medina, Director General de ProHass de Perú le confirmó a FreshPlaza que se encuentran muy contentos debido a que han tenido una excelente campaña.  
“Hemos tenido una producción de 70,000 toneladas de las cuales hemos enviado 446 contenedores de palta hass a los Estados Unidos.” Afirma Medina. Cabe resaltar que durante éste año, Perú logró que el gobierno de Estados Unidos retirara el tratamiento cuarentenario exigido anteriormente para ingresar la palta hass a dicho mercado. Estados Unidos es un mercado muy interesante para el Perú, debido que a lo largo de los últimos anos, la palta peruana tenía como único destino Europa, pero ahora con el mercado de Estados Unidos abierto se espera que las próximas campañas sean aún mejores. “Mejor no ha podido haber terminado la temporada con la apertura del mercado americano” afirma el director de ProHass. 
Además de la apertura del mercado estadounidense, ProHass durante el 2011 ha empezado a hacer actividades en mercados tales como Francia, Inglaterra y Alemania para impulsar el consumo de la palta peruana a nivel internacional.  
“El próximo año estimamos que vamos a tener alrededor de unas 90,000 toneladas y lo más probable es que el 50% sea exportado a Estados Unidos y el 50% restante hacia Europa. No queremos dejar de abastecer el mercado Europeo, aunque ya tenemos el mercado americano, no vamos a descuidar a nuestros recibidores en Europa.” Afirma Arturo Medina. 
En el mes de septiembre se llevo a cabo el Congreso Mundial de Aguacate en Australia en donde se postularon Colombia, Estados Unidos y Perú para organizar la próxima versión del congreso en el 2015. Fue elegido el Perú, quienes desde ya tienen como meta organizar el mejor congreso de Palta a nivel mundial.  
Con respecto a las expectativas para la siguiente campana, Arturo Medina le asegura a FreshPlaza que “Hay muchas expectativas para la palta hass. Para el próximo año seguiremos enviando nuestra fruta de calidad, esperamos buenos precios aunque sabemos que la competencia va a estar más difícil. De todas formas estamos preparados para enviar fruta de buena calidad en el momento adecuado y los volúmenes que nos piden nuestros clientes para no vernos afectados por los precios.”  *Fuente: http://www.freshplaza.es/news_detail...=57965#Scene_1*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz



----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La feria de productos y servicios del SIPA *(AGROSHOW)* es de ingreso libre, para los que quieran ir un rato a conocer lo que están ofreciendo las empresas del sector para el desarrollo del cultivo del palto en el Perú. Los que quieran saber un poco más de AgroFórum, allí voy a estar con un stand para mostrar los beneficios y la manera en que funciona este portal, para los que todavía no entienden o no saben muy bien cómo utilizar esta herramienta de comunicación. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para la palta Hass *PERÚ DEBE DIVERSIFICARSE Y FOMENTAR EL CONSUMO INTERNO   * _Afirmó Adolfo Ochagavía, presidente del Comité de Palta Hass de Chile, quien aseguró que podría llegar a destinarse 50 mil TM al mercado local en cinco años._ *
Por Guillermo Westreicher H.** 
Lima, 18 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* Perú debe diversificar sus destinos de palta Hass y fomentar el consumo interno. Están en seguir un camino como el chileno, afirmó Adolfo Ochagavía, presidente del Comité de Palta Hass de Chile, quien aseguró que podría destinarse hasta 50 mil TM al mercado local en cinco años. 
Hay opciones para vender a otros destinos, donde existan mejores márgenes, como Colombia, donde ya hemos realizado un primer embarque este año, o Sudáfrica, el cual puede ser abastecido fuera de su temporada, ya que es un país productor, informó el expositor. 
Entre los beneficios de la diversificación tenemos: disminuye el riesgo de la industria, el poder negociador vuelve del comprador al exportador y se observa más estabilidad de los precios. 
Prohass debe incrementar los fondos para el desarrollo del mercado, sobre todo, el local. Por otro lado, en países con bajo consumo, el desafío es educar a quien no conoce la palta, de manera que la incluya en su dieta semanal, explicó. 
En el caso chileno, en la campaña 2002-2003, 76% de la palta Hass se mandaba a EE.UU., 22% al mercado local y 2% a Europa. Ahora, en 2011, tenemos 40% para el mercado interno, 39% para EE.UU., 16% a Europa, 4% a Argentina 4% y 1% hacia otros destinos.* 
Situación chilena* 
Estamos en una etapa de estabilidad con un mercado doméstico fuerte, afirmó Ochagavía, quien destacó la complementación natural con la temporada de Perú, ya que ellos comienzan en julio y terminan en marzo, mientras que nuestra campaña es entre mayo y septiembre. 
Asimismo, el experto comentó su idea, con el objetivo de trabajar conjuntamente, que especialistas de Chile viajen a Perú cierta temporada para realizar apoyo técnico. En nuestro país también hay escasez de mano de obra, de manera que los trabajadores peruanos podrían trasladarse. Debemos seguir la senda de cooperación que hemos venido teniendo, agregó. 
Es posible establecer una oficina comercial para que pueda coordinarse el abastecimiento y fomentar inversiones chilenas en empresas peruanas o viceversa. Además, desde 2005 tenemos promociones en Europa e hicimos una campaña conjunta con Prohass en España, Inglaterra y ahora en Alemania. Incluso, compartimos una página web, afirmó Ochagavía.  *Datos:* 
- El comité de paltas en Chile es una asociación de carácter voluntario con aproximadamente 700 asociados, entre productores y exportadores. 
- 75% de las exportaciones de palta Hass chilena son de los miembros del comité. 
- Los países europeos que consumen más palta son Dinamarca (1,8 kg) Suecia (1,4kg) y Francia (1,2kg) 
- Según Ochagavía, la entrada de Perú a EE.UU. le dará estabilidad a los precios. 
- La campaña 2011 exportamos 80 mil TM de palta Hass. 
- Adolfo Ochagavía realizó una presentación en SIPA 2011.  *Fuente: http://agraria.pe/noticias/%E2%80%9C...terno%E2%80%9D*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Competencia o cooperación? *PERU Y CHILE SOCIOS COMPLEMENTARIOS EN PALTA* _
Según Rafael Quevedo, ex ministro de agricultura del Perú, la superficie cultivable de palta en el Perú pasaría - hasta el año 2013 - de 9,800 Has (2010) a 12,000 Has _ *Por Raúl Yaipén Carranza** 
Lima, 18 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* “En el futuro, la industria de la palta tendrá que competir y cooperar al mismo tiempo, pero entre Chile y Perú, dada la complementariedad en la producción (por las fechas de cosecha), tenemos la oportunidad única de cooperar en beneficio mutuo”, afirmó Rafael Quevedo Flores, gerente general de las empresas Avo Perú y Hass Perú, respecto de la relación entre la industria peruana y la chilena de palta, en el mercado mundial. *
La palta peruana seguirá creciendo en el 2012* 
Asimismo, el ex ministro de Agricultura, en un informe presentado por la revista Redagrícola, señaló que la producción de palta peruana en el 2012, proyecta su crecimiento de norte a sur, empezando en Lambayeque, pasando por Ica, Nazca hasta Arequipa. Teniendo a Chavimochic, Áncash, Lima, Cañete y Chincha como zonas intermedias. 
En ese sentido, Quevedo explicó que la estrategia anterior responde a un plan de expansión trazado por la empresas Avo Perú y Hass Perú que han proyectado, para el próximo año, “incrementar su superficie plantada en alrededor de 1,100 hectáreas (Has) adicionales en los próximos cuatro años”. 
Al referirse a los rendimiento evolutivos que ha alcanzado la industria de palta en el Perú, resaltó la potencialidad de la variedad Hass en territorio peruano, “que con buenas practicas agrícolas se puede llegar hasta 38 toneladas/Ha. (refiriéndose a la producción de sus fundos en algunas zonas) aunque el promedio nacional sea 9 – 10 ton/Ha”. 
Sobre la apertura del mercado Americano, Quevedo sostuvo que las empresas que dirige ya exportan e importan de manera directa sus principales insumos y precisó que dentro de sus estructura asociativa tienen socios en California, los que a su vez participan en la recepción y distribución del cultivo en los Estados Unidos, facilitando el flujo comercial. 
Finalmente, con la apertura de nuevas ventanas comerciales para nuestras exportaciones y como se viene comportando el mercado, el ejecutivo proyectó que la superficie cultivable de palta en el Perú pasarían - hasta el año 2013 - de 9,800 Has (2010) a 12,000 Has.  *Dato* 
• Según estadísticas proporcionadas por el ing. Rafael Quevedo, la empresas Avo Perú y Hass Perú poseen 740 hectáreas en la zona de Chavimochic, perteneciente a la región de La Libertad, del ese total 630 Has ya están produciendo y el resto estará en producción en el 2012.  *Fuente: http://agraria.pe/noticias/peru-y-ch...arios-en-palta*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Fortaleciendo gremios e instituciones *“SE DEBE CONSOLIDAR LA ORGANIZACIÓN EN LA COMERCIALIZACIÓN DE PALTA”   * _Afirmó Augusto Cillóniz de Agrícola Cerro Prieto S.A.C., quien advirtió sobre un posible crecimiento desorganizado del área destinada a estos cultivos._* 
Por Guillermo Westreicher H.** 
Lima, 18 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* “Se debe consolidar la organización en la comercialización de la palta”, afirmó Augusto Cillóniz, de Agrícola de Cerro Prieto S.A.C., quien advirtió sobre un posible crecimiento desorganizado de las hectáreas (Has) en los próximos diez años, principalmente, en Ica, Lambayeque y Piura. 
De esta forma, es importante fortalecer los gremios e instituciones de productores, empacadores y comercializadores. Caso contrario, podría suceder lo mismo que para el mango, que ahora atraviesa una crisis por los bajos precios y productividad de los cultivos.* 
Crecimiento mundial* 
Al mismo tiempo, se observa un potencial crecimiento del consumo mundial, siendo el fruto con mayor incremento en la década pasada, por los valores nutricionales, la mayor edad promedio de la población, la apertura de mercados, las promociones, la  disponibilidad todo el año, entre otros. 
En tres posibles escenarios, con tasas de crecimiento de 5%, 7,5% y 10%, se alcanzarían exportaciones mundiales por 752 mil TM, 1225 mil TM y 1624 mil TM, respectivamente.* 
Europa* 
Asimismo, el ponente indicó que es necesario la apertura de de nuevos mercados como Europa del Este, Asia y Sudamérica, así como el fomento del consumo en el mercado nacional. 
“En Europa, donde somos los principales proveedores, la demanda ha venido creciendo 10%, pero es un mercado relativamente pequeño con un bajo consumo de menos de 500 gr al año. Además, cuando ingresa nuestra producción el precio cae”, afirmó. 
Igualmente, señaló que, en diez años, el consumo europeo pasaría de 3100 TM a 4300 TM semanales, lo cual no es muy significativo. “Tenemos que analizar la posibilidad de abastecer sin sobre-abastecer”, acotó el experto. *
Mercado norteamericano* 
En EE.UU el crecimiento anual es de 10% y por semana se alcanzan 9800 TM, de manera que pasaríamos a 19500 TM en la próxima década. Los proveedores son California, nuestro competidor directo, Méjico y Chile. “En diez años, llegaríamos a 37 mil TM por semana. Hay potencial por el crecimiento del consumo e ingreso a zonas no atendidas, que cuentan con gran población”, destacó Cillóniz.  *Datos:* 
- Se registran alrededor de 100 exportadores de palta en Perú, siendo los principales: Camposol, CPF y Agrokasa. 
- Se podrían llegar a 6 mil Has de palto en Lambayeque en 2021. 
- En el mercado estadounidense, 65% corresponde a oferta californiana, 27% a Méjico, y el resto, a Chile. 
- Méjico es un gran productor y el principal consumidor, con 8 kg per cápita. 
- Augusto Cillóniz realizó una ponencia en SIPA 2011.  *Fuente: http://agraria.pe/noticias/%E2%80%9C...palta%E2%80%9D*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Quería hacer un comentario sobre el SIPA 2011 para ver qué opinan o piensan ustedes al respecto. Además, voy a rescatar las cosas que me parecieron importantes desde el punto de vista de la comercialización. 
El hecho concreto que quiero que me aclaren desde sus puntos de vista es *¡¿cómo entender la actitud de ProHass ante la organización de un evento como el SIPA 2011?!*  Luego de leer los 3 titulares anteriores a este comentario, quierto y estoy tratando de entender por qué ProHass, el "Gremio de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú", no participó del II Simposium Internacional de la Palta?; ¿Por qué es que se opuso a la realización del mismo evento en el 2010 -cuando ya se había invertido y trabajado en promocionarlo-?; y lo que más me indigna, ¿por qué incluso este gremio pretendió "meterle cabe" a un evento como este que busca y que ha promovido lo que los titulares y las noticias cuentan. 
Y me refiero precisamente a que no les bastó con decir "NO" a un evento  -2 años seguidos- que busca hacer lo que un gremio debería hacer: "que es transmitir conocimiento y organizar la producción nacional con miras a una mejor comercialización"; si no que encima se dio el trabajo de escribir a todos sus agremiados aclarando que ellos no tenían nada que ver con el SIPA 2011 y que no se hacían responsables por él -aún cuando en ningún momento nos calgamos de su "¿prestigio?" para que el evento sea aún más exitoso de lo que fue-. Además -no contentos con ello- se dieron el lujo de escribir a los expositores que _inform@cción_ había contactado para las presentaciones del SIPA 2011 para también tratar de "meterle cabe" cabe al evento.... *¡¿Cómo explicar esta actitud?!*   Pero la cosa tampoco se podía quedar como estaba, y anticipando -o sabiendo- que se iban a premiar a los expertos del SENASA y a "todos" los involucrados en la apertura del mercado norteamericano para la palta hass peruana -incluido Pro Hass, a quien todos supieron agradecer durantela realización del evento- decidieron hacer su SIPA 2011 "pero privadito no más" .... y vaya coincidencia, se hizo también una premiación a los dirigentes del Estado -y por su puesto del gremio- que participaron de "esta excelente iniciativa" que culminó con un éxito rotundo al lograr la apertura al mercado de los EE.UU para la palta hass producida en el Perú.  
Foto: Agronegociosperu.org  Foto: Agronegociosperu.org    Fuente: YouTube    Fuente: YouTube 
Y es aquí donde me gustaría que alguno de lo que participa en este foro y que conozca del tema, me pueda dar su hipótesis del comportamiento "infantil" y "absurdo" del gremio que debería estar diciendo a los productores nacionales lo que otros tuvieron que decir por ellos.  
Mi hipótesisi personal, y la única por donde encuentro una explicación, es que el gremio *ProHass no quiere más productores de palta hass en el país*, calculo por el particular interés que tienen de ser los principales abastecedores del reciente aperturado mercado noretamiericano. Pero al hacerse una hipótesis así -que es bastante decepcionante y criticable- yo me pregunté a qué se puede deber compartamiento tan egoísta, en un gremio que lo que busca -o debería buscar- es la "asociación". 
En ese sentido, rescato el comentario acertado de Sr. Quevedo al plantear la interrogante "¿competir o cooperar?", a lo cual respondió que se debe competir y cooperar al mismo tiempo, pero apartentemente Pro Hass lo ha interpretdo de una manera muy particular, pues *"está compitiendo con quienes debería cooperar".* 
Lo que ha estado pasando por mi cabeza sobre este tema, es que tal vez Pro Hass no quiera más arroz en el plato -o competencia-, y considere que sus asociados deban ser los únicos merecedores de los beneficios que implica la apertura del mercado norteamericano... pero otra vez me pregunto yo ¿a qué se debe?... Y mi hipótesis para este asunto es que tal vez ellos consideren que el 20% del dinero -sumado a su esfuerzo- los hace principales beneficiarios del mercado de la palta hass peruana que se consumirá en EE.UU en los siguientes años; pero yo les recuerdo a los amigos de ProHass, que el restante 80% del dinero -y del esfuerzo- lo pusieron las instituciones peruana (Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores SENASA, etc), es decir, el Estado Peruano; por lo que cada uno de los productores de palta hass del Perú tienen también el justo derecho de poder acceder a dicho mercado. 
En ese sentido, debo aclarar -si es que quedó alguna duda- que "el crecimiento desordenado de la producción puede traer problemas a la hora de la comercialización, y que por ende -miren cómo es la vida- se recomienda asociarse o agremiarse para poder "cooperar" en materia productiva y para estar mejor organizados y preparados en el momento de comercialización... Así que como verán, en el SIPA 2011 no se pretendió vender a la "gallina de los huevos de oro", y la información que se transmitió fue objetiva, realista y oportuna -pero no provino de ProHass, sino de _inform@cción_ y sus contactos-. 
Sin embargo, quiero también comentar un aspecto importante del mercado a tener en cuenta, y que considero necesario aclarar para contradecir esta absurda postura del gremio; y es que "*el mercado de la palta hass está creciendo en el mundo entero",* por sus beneficios nutricionales y la buena reputación que tiene como "producto saludable" -por diversas razones y para diversas industrias-; por lo que no es que se trate de un mercadito que podamos saturar de la noche a la mañana -pero ojo, que se puede llegar a saturar en el futuro si se crece de manera desordenada- 
Particularmente, quiero felicitar al Sr. Pepe Chlimper por compartir can ambiertamente con los asistentes al SIPA 2011, sus experiencias como empresario en el mundo de los agronegocios, y cómo es que AgroKasa se decidió por la palta hass como unos de sus productos de exportación; además de dar a conocer cuáles son sus planes futuros con respecto a esta fruta de exportación nacional... Muy interesante y fluida su presentación; además de mostrar -como dije- una total apertura con los que estuvimos presentes en su presentación -la sala estaba llena en ese momento-. 
También aprovecho para felicitar a mi tío Augusto Cillóniz y al Sr. Rafael Quevedo por haber hecho lo mismo que el Sr. Chlimper, y por haber dicho lo que un gremio de productores de palta hass del Perú hubiera sido bueno que diga a los asistentes que se hicieron presentes durante los 2 días (más de 600 personas).  
Para terminar, quiero contarles un pequeño extracto de la presentación de Rafael Quevedo, que no muchas veces se entiende en el sector, y que es importante repetir:  *"el marketing es el producto"*; y no se pueden entender ambas cosas por separado. En ese sentido, fue reconfortante para mí saber que hasta en los agronegocios, el marketing y la pubicidad son determinantes para el éxito de las empresas. En ese sentido, vuelvo a recomendarles que trabajen su imagen, sus envases, su servicio al cliente; tanto como cuidan la palta que proviene del árbol,; porque los consumidores extranjeros son muy suceptibles a esas variables. 
Aprovecho también el espacio para hacer una pequeña autocrítica al evento, dado que el amuerzo del primer día dejó mucho que desear desde mi punto de vista, aún cuando lo había promocionado como algo que iba a mejorar en este segundo simposio de la palta. Definitivamente hemos anotado algunos errores y trabajaremos desde el principio de año para poder ofrecerles un mejor SIPA 2012... ¿Participará ProHass?... porque creemos que es importante organizar un evento así todos los años para revisar la situación de la palta peruana de exportación. 
Les pedimos también a todos que nos ayuden a mejorar dándonos sus impresiones y recomendaciones de qué les pareció bien, qué les pareció mal y en qué podríamos mejorar para la próxima. Sus críticas, opiniones y sugerencias serán bien recibidas, aún si son críticas duras como la que yo hago a ProHass por su actitud y comportamiento. 
Finalmente agradecer a todos los usuarios del foro que fueron al SIPA 2011 -gracias a los que pasaron a saludarme- y muchas gracias a también a todos los asistentes en general; incluidos los expositores, a quienes les estamos enormemente agradecidos por su participación y colaboración. 
No se olviden que tenemos que empezar a promocionar más nuestras paltas, que debemos empezar diversificar mercados, que debemos fomentar el consumo interno, que debemos asociarnos, y que el maketing es el producto... Con eso tenemos una buena base para seguir avanzando, pero no hagamos oídos sordos a las recomendaciones que profesionales del sector nos están dando. 
Saludos a todos... 
PD: Si  confirmo el dato de que ProHass ha contratado a la Dra. Carol Lovatt para una asesoría, vuelvo a erremeter contra el gremio, porque no es posible tanta...

----------

CYSAC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*TRANQUILIDAD...* 
El mercado internacional de la palta crece a razón de 10% al año por lo cual no debe preocupar a los exportadores el incremento de la producción  en las próximas campañas manifestó José Chlimper, CEO de Agrokasa, durante el Simposium Internacional de la Palta 2011.      *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Mi papá habla sobre la "anti agricultura empresarial"... Me pregunto ¿cómo definiría o qué titular le pondría al comportamiento de ProHass...?

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

A proposito hice un comentario a cerca de las paltas Hass exportadas a USA, en la publicacion de Sipa. 600 asistentes.
Solo quiero agregar que las paltas Hass que las compre en Pitsburg...Pensilvania. ya tienen 10 dias y siguen tan duras, la estampilla del producto dice. AVACADO 4225 PERU.. seria bueno identificar al productor a fin de alertarlo...Como bien lo dicen en este articulo.. EL PRODUCTO ES EL MARGETING....

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*SIPA 2011: Simplemente “paltástico”* 
El II Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011) no pudo resultar mejor. Es verdad que la coyuntura se prestó para un evento muy concurrido y lleno de entusiasmo y buena onda, básicamente por la grata experiencia de haber exportado la “cola” de la cosecha 2011 al largamente anhelado mercado estadounidense.  
Pero había más motivos para que el SIPA 2011 saliera “paltástico”. Había que celebrar el reciente record histórico de exportación de palta peruana, tanto en volúmenes como en valores; había que constatar – de boca de los propios expositores internacionales – el notable crecimiento del mercado de la palta en los Estados Unidos que se mantiene – y se proyecta por los próximos 5 años – en 10% anual. 
Por el lado de las exposiciones, había que escuchar con atención a los mejores expositores en materia de tecnología de la palta en el mundo. Me refiero a Carol Lovatt (PhD) de la Universidad de California en Riverside, y a Walter Apaza (MSc) y Jorge Castillo (MSc), ambos profesores principales de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, quienes trataron acerca de la fisiología del palto, así como las plagas y enfermedades más importantes. Igualmente importante resultó la presentación del Odilo Duarte (PhD) de la Universidad Técnica de Berlín en Alemania, quien disertó acerca de la propagación del palto, de cara a un futuro de gran crecimiento en la superficie de palta de exportación en el país.  
Había que mostrar también el aporte creciente de palta ayacuchana y de otras regiones serranas, lo cual nos llena de satisfacción por lo que significa que la Sierra también se esté involucrando cada vez más en el notable proceso agro exportador del Perú. Por otro lado, había que escuchar el testimonio de los mayores productores / exportadores de palta peruana como son José Chlimper de Agrokasa y Rafael Quevedo de Hass y Avo Perú quienes figuran bien arriba en el ranking de los principales palteros del mundo. 
Y para cerrar con broche de oro, había que estar presente para ovacionar de pie al SENASA, en las personas de Oscar Domínguez y Jorge Barrenechea, y a la Cancillería Peruana, en las personas de Luis Valdivieso y Felipe Ortiz de Zevallos; ambos ex embajadores del Perú en Washington, quienes fueron – conjuntamente con Pro Hass, la Asociación de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú – los artífices del acceso de la palta del Perú al enorme y creciente mercado estadounidense, hecho que ha cambiado radicalmente, y para bien, la competitividad del negocio de la palta en el país. 
Con esta coyuntura tan favorable, era de esperar un SIPA 2011 “paltástico”; y así fue. Más de 600 asistentes de todo el mundo asistieron al más importante evento paltero del país. Aparte de los numerosos y entusiastas peruanos de las principales regiones productoras / exportadoras de paltas, SIPA 2011 convocó a participantes de países tan disímiles y distantes como Chile, Argentina, México, Estados Unidos, Canadá, España, Francia, Sudáfrica, etc.  
Y el AgroShow no se podía quedar atrás. Más de 35 proveedores de equipos, materiales y servicios relacionados con el negocio de la palta se lucieron por todo lo alto con excelentes stands, y mejores anfitriones. 
Esta nota editorial es básicamente de agradecimiento a todas las personas e instituciones que con su aporte y entusiasmo, permitieron que el SIPA 2011 fuese simplemente “paltástico”.

----------

